# dirt jumper online store? bmx parts on dirt jumper?



## maximum.minimum (May 4, 2007)

I was wondering, are there any CANADIAN dirt jumping/urban/street online stores on the net? I can't seem to find any, also, what BMX parts could i put on my 2006 Specialized P2 Cr-Mo?
Like can i use BMX pedals? cranks? sprockets? clamps? seats? seatposts? barends? because there is a few really good Canadian BMX online stores, thanks

BTW: I just put single speed on my 2006 P2 cr-mo!!! w00t it's awesome!!!

PS: hopefully someone can find me a good site!

also, do sealed bearing pedals matter?


----------



## fiddy_ryder (Jun 15, 2005)

most bmx parts work, cranks youll need a bottom bracket for you bike which is euro. stems usually no because the handlebar size they use is smaller than mtb, but there are some bmx sized mtb bars like nemesis and atom lab.


----------



## maximum.minimum (May 4, 2007)

no sites u know of?


----------



## fiddy_ryder (Jun 15, 2005)

nope, im not from canadia...


----------



## maximum.minimum (May 4, 2007)

okay anyone else?


----------



## IonicRipper (Oct 26, 2006)

I asked that question about Canadian online stores, a while ago, and didn't get any results. Hope you'll get more lucky then i did.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

3ride.com is where i got my pedals from. Canadian mail order.


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

3ride. do you have a shop anywhere near you? support it.


----------

